# Holy sh**



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Yesterday morning the neighbors came to the house wanted us to come outside and check out some tracks they had discovered in their driveway. We went out and looked at these tracks and they were what I would say was from a cougar.:SHOCKED: The tracks were about six inches in diameter and you could see where it had walked accross the driveway sometime during the night. I wish I had taken some pictures (DUHHH), but we were in a hurry as we were leaving for the day and other family members had their "panties" in a bunch.
I wouldn't be quite so surprised if I was living up north, but I live in SE Montcalm Co and it is creating a slight "pucker factor", especially when I head out to the truck after dark now:tdo12:.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds like you have an African Lion since cougar tracks average about 3 1/2 - 4".....


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Sounds like the neighbor's horse got out again.

L & O


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

M1Garand said:


> Sounds like you have an African Lion since cougar tracks average about 3 1/2 - 4".....


Most cougar tracks I have seen out west, and I've seen alot are bigger than 3 1/2-4", I don't think thats average. I think thats more along the lines of a bobcat track.

J/k trying to add to the histeria. But seriously, were there nail imprints present, could have been a big dog if so.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Any photos of said tracks?


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

6". Could be a siberian tiger.


----------

